# Maybe time for yellows! (cedar co.)



## finchmef (Apr 9, 2015)

Yesterday I found (1) roon in the middle of a area that has only grown yellows in the past few seasons. So far this year I've found about 30 small grays, and some were really small.
A couple of brain mushrooms and thats it. Ground moisture is starting to go, some rain would be helpfull maybe sat. Temps. are going way down this weekend but I don't think this makes a large difference once they start to bloom


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

Found a few in Jeffco today.


----------

